# Absence Explained



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have not been around the Forum for a while now not because I choose to I can assure you all.
I unfortunately have been experiencing such bad internet problems it is beyond funny to be frank.
Here in Australia we really only have one Provider that can supply internet that works where we live.
Sometimes I can get onto TB but then after reading a couple of posts off it goes! or I simply can't even connect.
To say it is bad is a joke in this day and age. My husband's work is effected, as well as our personal interests that require the net.
Our one hope is that National Broadband is hooking up nearby, we will still have to use a dish and it won't be ideal but we have been told it will be better So now we have to wait for them to be able to get started:001_rolleyes:
I am hoping this will enable me to get back here as often as I would like to be, until then I can only get on TB when the Gods are happy and Venus is in alignment with Jupiter or so it seems.
Missing you all and thinking of you often.:smash::ciao::grouphug:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh Cathy, that does sound frustrating! :smash: I really hope that connecting with National Broadband will help matters. Hopefully then, the gods will be happy, and Venus and Jupiter will be aligned more often as you say! :laughing2:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cathy,

I'm so sorry these on-going internet problems are still plaguing your life. :hug:

I hope when National Broadband does a hook-up near you things will improve tremendously for you at that time.

Best wishes, my friend!*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I hate to say it Cathy, but don't hold your breath that the NBN will be any better, either with fixed line or dish. I may have to go to dish when I move shortly and I am not really looking forward to it, I would much prefer to have ADSL. NBN is no quicker than ADSL, if anything sometimes it is slower. I have had fixed line NBN for 2 years now and it is pretty hopeless, slow speeds and I have been disconnected twice, once with my phone and then with my internet and both for a month at a time. Telstra blame NBN and vice versa.

NBN Co is run by a bunch of idiots who have no idea what they are doing and don't really care, and you can't even complain about them as they are a Wholesaler and not a Retailer, so they are a law unto themselves. I am hoping when I move that I may be able to get back to ADSL, at least my phone where I am going will be connected to the old copper wire system, which means I will have a phone even if there is a power outage. Even with my fixed line NBN and a battery back up unit I can't use the phone when the power is out, and that is not a cordless phone either but a standard Telstra supplied corded phone.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for all the problems you have been experiencing with your internet connection. I hope you will notice an improvement soon, Cathy. :hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cathy (and Kate!), I'm so sorry to hear of these issues! 

I can't imagine the frustration and totally understand your absence! I hope that soon things are fixed or at least less broken :fingerx: 

I'm sending my very best wishes!


----------

